# Westbury side paddle



## Herbiev (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi all. Just made a start on the Westbury side paddle engine. Plans were downloaded from Model- engineer.uk 1956 but the pics are very faded and just about impossible so see. Any advise on clearer pics greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Herbie
I`m sure you know that thread
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=6870&page=2 beautiful build of the westbury sidewheeler engine!
I found the plans, hope it is allowed to post them here
View attachment 2861-Side10.pdf


View attachment 2859-Side09.pdf


View attachment 2857-Side08.pdf


View attachment side-07.pdf


View attachment side-06.pdf


View attachment side-05.pdf


View attachment side-04.pdf


View attachment side-03.pdf


View attachment side-02.pdf


View attachment side-01.pdf


View attachment 2867-Side13.pdf


View attachment 2865-Side12.pdf


View attachment 2863-Side11.pdf

Have success with the engine I`m watching this as a fan of sidewheelers
Regards
Gerhard

PS.: Maybe a later project for me too.....................................


----------



## kvom (Jul 14, 2015)

Be aware that there is one drawing error on the inner frame.  The 2-1/16" dimension for the crosshead support holes should be 2-11/16.  Looks as if you haven't drilled these yet.


Good start.


----------



## chucketn (Jul 14, 2015)

Which drawing is this dimension error on? I would like to annotate the drawing.

Chuck


----------



## chucketn (Jul 14, 2015)

Found it. In the 13 drawings posted above it's side-02.pdf, or if you have the older 2 pdf version, it's on page 9 of etw-sidewheel-paddlesteam-1.pdf. Any other errors known?

Chuck


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Kvom & Chuck
Thanks for informing us! I`ll keep it mind for corrections!
To make it clear is it the marked parts at the frame?




Regards Gerhard


----------



## chucketn (Jul 14, 2015)

I believe it's the dim circled in blue in the attached.





Chuck


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 14, 2015)

I`m not so "educatd" in inches-drawings, I`m a "metric guy":hDe:
Thank you for showing the correct thing! I could have been reading the drawing better:wall:
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 14, 2015)

Many thanks to everyone for your help. I shall keep you all posted on updates. Middle of winter here's atm so plenty of shed time.


----------



## chucketn (Jul 14, 2015)

Carry on Herbie. Please keep us posted on your progress. This engine is on my "Must do" list.

Chuck


----------



## don-tucker (Jul 15, 2015)

Myself and my brother have made this engine so if you need any help or photos please ask
Don


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks Don. No doubt I shall be taking you up on your kind offer at some stage. 
One question comes to mind regarding the cylinders. Did you use castings or bar stock ?


----------



## don-tucker (Jul 15, 2015)

I made the cylinders out of cast iron bar from RDG Tools,there is an account of my build on here in Work in progress. http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=14759&highlight=paddle+engine
Don


----------



## wirralcnc (Jul 15, 2015)

I have just ordered the drawings from myhobbystore here in the uk. £12.99


----------



## don-tucker (Jul 15, 2015)

Thats a shame,i have a cd with the drawings and instructions,i could have send you a copy
Don


----------



## kvom (Jul 15, 2015)

I have them as scans in PDF files.


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 17, 2015)

A riveting day in the shop. Waiting for bronze and cast iron from the other side of town


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 21, 2015)

Couldn't get square bronze so it's a matter of making round pegs fie square holes.


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi Herbie
What an impressive start! Just waiting for more of that.......................
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 24, 2015)

Bearing blocks and retainers made. Now to start making chips on the big lump of cast iron. Ordered three times as much as needed to allow for my normal percentage of stuff-ups


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Herbiev (Jul 26, 2015)

Not a lot of progress today but managed to drill the bearings in a straight line. Next step will be the two crankshafts. Not sure which way to go. Carve them out of flat bar or to use the drill rod assembly method. Any advice greatly appreciated as the shaft is 3/8" and the web 3/16".


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 26, 2015)

Herbiev said:


> http://s1237.photobucket.com/user/H...B-45F0-BC94-67ED18C4E1AB_zpswxwvliky.jpg.html
> Not a lot of progress ............................


You shock me! If that `s  "not a lot", what is???
Looking forward to your next steps!
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## kvom (Jul 26, 2015)

I made built-up cranks.  Decide whether you are going to build the water pump.  If not, then the inner shafts of the crank can be made longer to just fit a simple coupling.


----------



## don-tucker (Jul 26, 2015)

Yep,it was built up shafts for me,much easier
Don


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Built up is the go.


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 29, 2015)

The cranks ( built up) competed 



Now for the cast iron cylinders


----------



## don-tucker (Jul 29, 2015)

You dont hang about do you,looking good
Don


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks Don. Too cold outside to do anything so the day is spent in my warm workshop making chips


----------



## kvom (Jul 29, 2015)

Just the converse here.  Too hot to be outdoors.


----------



## oneKone (Jul 29, 2015)

Wow, nice build so far. I'm looking forward to see the build.


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 1, 2015)

Many thanks for the kind comments. Spent today making more chips on the cylinders.


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Herbie
Thats fast!
While I`m waiting for my materials, you make the chips fly:fan:

Regards 
Gerhard


----------



## kvom (Aug 1, 2015)

You'll notice that the cylinder cover is drawn rotated 90 degrees.  The flats on the flange are shown horizontal while they are vertical when mounted (they are the mount points for the crosshead guide bars).

Notice the mounting holes by the flats need to be countersunk to avoid conflict with the guide bars.  If you rotate the hole pattern 15 degrees you avoid that conflict and can use the same screws all around.  Of course you'd need to rotate the holes on the cylinder to match.


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks Gerhard and Kvom. I shall definately take your advice Kvom and rearrange the holes. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Aug 2, 2015)

kvom said:


> If you rotate the hole pattern 15 degrees .................................



Hi kvom
Could you please show this "for dummies" (ME!!) on a drawing?  This will help me, when I find some time to build that engine..........:hDe:
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## kvom (Aug 2, 2015)

WRT to rotating the mounting holes, it's advisable to draw the cover in CAD and see if there is interference with the size of fastener you plan to use.  Metric, imperial, and BA screw heads all have different sizes.


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Aug 2, 2015)

Did you mean this holes??


----------



## kvom (Aug 2, 2015)

Actually it's best to ignore that advice.  I was going by memory, but today I went to look at my partial build, and doing the holes that was will *not fit* as the screw heads or bolts will interfere with the bars.  I had decided to just use the 6 holes on the sides (45 degrees apart) and skip the top and bottom ones.  I used 5-40 screws, and the head of a flat head capscrew is .28" in diameter, so too large.  Even 4-40 is too large unless you trim the head.


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Aug 2, 2015)

Trimming the heads was what I was thinking about. As far as I`m not building this engine at the time, I`m just "collecting" the tips and hints to avoid mistakes:hDe: Thanks for advice!
Regards
Gerhard
PS.:In my post #2/page 1 in this thread I forgot the last PDF-File, Side 14! It is placed now in the named post, just some finishing notes, no drawings. SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 3, 2015)

Steam passages done. Bores lapped and covers begun. Slow progress but having fun


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 11, 2015)

made the steam chests today. Pretty straight forward so not much to show.





[/
The El cheapo scribe is a piece of TIG welding stick superglued into some brass rod.


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi Herbie









Great job so far!
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks Gerhard. I should get a bit more done on the weekend


----------



## GailInNM (Aug 13, 2015)

Looking good Herbie.
Great  way to celebrate your birthday.
Happy Birthday.
Gail in NM


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks Gail. Treated myself to a 12" digital height gage for my birthday. Even at 65 I love new toys


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 15, 2015)

Another day of play. Today's effort produced the slide bars and brackets. Also a pic of my birthday present. The 12" digital height gage. Don't know how I managed without one for so long


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 18, 2015)

A bit more on the slide thingy today. At bit slow as I'm also working on VFD mods


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 24, 2015)

Next step is the con rods. Don't you just love it when things go to plan


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 25, 2015)

Progressing slowly on the sliding thingys


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 2, 2015)

Working on the slide valves today




Any advice on mating/ lapping the valve to the cylinder greatly appreciated.


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 2, 2015)

Use fine wet and dry on a surface plate for cyl face and valve face and it will be good
Don


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks Don. I got 600, 1200 and 2000 grit.


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 3, 2015)

I would think 1200 would be ok,it will soon bed in when run for awhile.You are doing a great job 
Don


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks Don. Just wondering about the eccentric straps. How did you go about making them. At 1/16" thick they seem a bit awkward to machine. Can they be made using TIG welding?


----------



## kvom (Sep 3, 2015)

No worries.  They're 3/16" thick.


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 3, 2015)

the eccentric rods on my plan show 1/16" thick which would make machining a bit difficult. Maybe brazing ?


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 4, 2015)

I silver soldered the foot on after making the rod from 5/16" flat steel,or you could silver solder a lump on the end of some 1/16 thick and machine to the shape shown,which ever way its a lot of work.  but satisfying
Don


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 4, 2015)

I shall follow in your footsteps Don. Silver soldering the foot sounds good to me.


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 4, 2015)

Glad to be of some help,my brother made one of these with a lot of mods,he thought the crossheads and guides were not true marine practice
Don


----------



## kvom (Sep 5, 2015)

The rods could be made thicker as well.

the shape is mainly cosmetic.


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 5, 2015)

Ended up being 2.2 mm thick. Or 0.086 inches thick


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 22, 2015)

Started again on the eccentric straps after a brief spell due to tendons in the wrist made any work virtually impossible. A couple of cortisone injections and the pain vanished.


----------



## kvom (Sep 22, 2015)

An idea from my experience.  Make the straps first, and then turn the eccentric disks to fit while on the lathe.  I had to "tickle" the slot depth a bit until the strap turned smoothly around.  I also marked each strap to its eccentric.

After the eccentric is parted off it's a bit difficult to adjust.

Glad the pain is fixed.   Nothing worse than machining in pain.


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the tip Kvom. I shall do that on the next two eccentrics.


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 11, 2015)

Made a start on the expansion links today. 






Ready for a bit of contour work and riveting a stud in the centre hole.


----------



## kvom (Oct 11, 2015)

FWIW I just made the center lug a press fit.  It's not coming out.


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 11, 2015)

kvom said:


> FWIW I just made the center lug a press fit.  It's not coming out.



A press fit sounds good to me. Riveting is not my favourite option.


----------

